# Hello from Japan!



## breechan (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hello and konnichiwa everyone.* I've been a member for a few weeks now, and I'm really enjoying the forum. There's so much information to catch up on. I really like the positive atmosphere.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A little about myself. I've loved makeup since I was a little girl. I studied classical dance most of my life and got a real kick out of stage makeup. I'm starting out on my career path these days (nearing my mid-20s). I cannot wear really bright or fun makeup on workdays, but I like to spice things up on the weekends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hobbies are dance, fashion, horseback riding, travel, foreign languages, and surfing the internet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been a MAC addict for the last 5 years or so. I'd also like to try out NYX for a bunch of stuff, until I can afford the MAC equivalents. Unfortunately, NYX is not easy to come by in Japan, nor is it as cheap as the west. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have any questions about Japan, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 9, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 9, 2007)

hello to you too!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi!  And welcome to Specktra!!  Looking forward to some of your weekend FOTDs!!!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome Bree-chan. You are going to love it here, so many creative people. I hope to see more posts from you soon.

oh yes, I also wanted to say: 
I LOVE VIVI & RAYLI MAGAZINE


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi!  Wow, Japan huh?  Ive always wanted to go there.  Maybe someday I will get to, when MAC finally quits making me BROKE. Hehe... Have fun, this place is great!


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2007)

Konnichiwa!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Boungiorno =)


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome to Specktra


----------



## breechan (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome!  What style of riding do you do?  I've done western, saddleseat, & english.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new too, it looks a very friendly forum.
What kind of dancing do you like?


----------



## breechan (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Welcome!  What style of riding do you do?  I've done western, saddleseat, & english. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! I've never done saddleseat. It looks uncomfortable haha. I've tried all different styles, but prefer to stick to English style, especially jumping. It's so exhilirating!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## breechan (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anaiis* 

 
_Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new too, it looks a very friendly forum.
What kind of dancing do you like?_

 
welcome to you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ballet and jazz. I started doing hip hop this year just for fun.  How about you?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_welcome to you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ballet and jazz. I started doing hip hop this year just for fun. How about you?_

 
Thanks! I'm really into bellydancing, I wish I had some ballet/jazz knowledge, it could've been so helpful!


----------

